# Official First Ever Post-Halloween Secret Reaper Exchange!!



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Giving this a little bump!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Bumps again! No one else want to join?


----------



## Dancing Spirit (Sep 8, 2008)

I do, I think this is a great idea! I love to bargain shop, especially for halloween. 

I am sure more people will sign up. I could be wrong, but, since you are looking for the members of this group that have already missed out on the first two groups, we as a whole might be more on the procrastinating side of things. Come late, stay late, that kind of thing. So since the sign up just started yesterday, maybe more people will jump on board more toward the 23rd.  Just a thought.

I will PM you later.

Thanks for starting this.


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

I am so in! What a great idea!

My likes: 80's slashers. I am a huge fan of Freddy, Jason and Michael. I love Halloween and horror movies. I love Department 56 and Lemax. I love collecting horror action figures. Some things I have been eying up include the Lemax "Tools of the Trade" collectible figure. He looks like Jason. I have also been eying the Lemax bloodmobile and the Department 56 Monster Rock Band and the festival sign that goes with it. I love personalized and homemade touches, so if you want to make something, I will love it just as much as something you bought.

My daughter was born prematurely a week before Halloween so I would love if something could be thrown in for her. A little Halloween onesie or toy would be lovely. I promise I will ensure that I will go out of my way for whoever I get.

Dislakes: I am not really into "cutesy" Halloween stuff. Other than that, I am a very easy victim, lol/


----------



## Mistress Evilynn (Oct 11, 2005)

I already signed up! Thanks for organizing this Mistress of the Abyss. 

My only request is no clowns!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I created a thread about this already. Glad to see people liked the idea.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm so in...I PM'd you my info...hope you got it. 

I'm so excited to not miss out on the fun!!


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm in too! I PM'd my info to you Mistress, but will post likes/dislikes here just in case!

Likes: I usually stick to a creepy haunted house type of theme. Witches, skeletons, ghosts, spiders, bats, mean/creepy pumpkins/jackos, mummies, etc. Anything skull and crossbones. Love witch's kitchen type stuff. Creepy and dark and eerie is GREAT! I'm really not that picky, so I'm sure I will LOVE whatever my reaper chooses! 

Dislikes: Cutesy, happy pumpkin stuff. Not really into gore. Clowns are bad (sorry!). 

I'm really looking forward to this!!!


----------



## rymbaby (Sep 8, 2009)

I joined this group about a month ago, so I missed out on the Pre-Halloween Reaper group. I am definitely in for this one, especially since I already plan to go shopping as soon as price cuts are made!

Likes; Anything modern looking. I would especially like anything gorey and movie-esque. The general theme for my house is a cemetary, since I have a huge backyard for it. I especially love anything from Target, as they have the most beautiful style. 
Dislikes; Anything I would expect to find in my grandmother's house (quilted textiles, kiddie-type decorations, etc). I am going for a more realistic theme rather than childlike.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

creepyhomemaker said:


> I created a thread about this already. Glad to see people liked the idea.


Hey hun! I hope you don't mind that I started the setup for it. This idea totally rocks!

Thank you so much creepyhomemaker!!!!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm definatly in. I pm'd you the information. I will also post my likes wants dislikes etc on here in a bit  Thnx for starting it and creepyhomeaker thnx for thinking it up I love the idea and can't wait.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Just a onther little bump. Plenty of time to join in!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Giving it a bump


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I am in also. Sending you a pm


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I think I may just have to join in! I LOVE post-Halloween clearance shopping!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

and another bump


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

MsMeeple said:


> and another bump


Thanks hun!
There is still some time to join the exchange. Please don't be shy!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Heu guys! You still have over a week to sign up!


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm in I sent you a PM Mistress, As for likes and dislikes. I prefer no "kiddie" type things but it really doesnt matter. Its all in good fun so whatever I receive would be great.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey guys! Less than a week to go before the deadline! Don't forget to sign up!!!


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

I went ahead and picked up some Halloween doo-dads at various stores for whoever my Secret Reaper ends up being. All the Halloween items were on sale and the pickings were slim so I figured I needed to pick some things up ASAP!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

It always good to have a head start.

Only 4 more days to sign up!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I've decided to extent the sign-up until November 1rst. This way, everyone has a chance to join!!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Come on peoples!!!! We need more!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I just got some stuff that was on clearance already! Can't wait to send it out!!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Another quick bump!!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

And yet another bump! C'mon....let's get some more people on this!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Only 2 more days to sign up. You have until November 1rst!

I've seen a few threads started with halloween clearance sales already. Start stocking up to send to your victim!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I want to sign up, but am afraid of not being able to find enough stuff to send. I will get out early in the morning to check out things and sign up if I can find enough.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

printersdevil said:


> I want to sign up, but am afraid of not being able to find enough stuff to send. I will get out early in the morning to check out things and sign up if I can find enough.


Hun whatever you find will be aweosme. You can always created something as well!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

One more day to sign-up! The closing date is November 1rst!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Just giving this a quick bump before heading to work!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Bump Bump guys!!! Last day to sign up! Get those addys in!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you so much everybody for signing up! You will be getitng your "victim" via PM today!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm sooo excited. I missed the last secret reaper, and this is perfect!!!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Mistress Evilynn said:


> I already signed up! Thanks for organizing this Mistress of the Abyss.
> 
> My only request is no clowns!


Hehe.... creepy clowns are fun, right Mistress Evilynn.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

can't wait to see what everyone gets


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey everyone! Just a quick reminder that you have until November 27th to send out your reapee gifties. Make sure to PM Si-Cotik or myself the tracking number once you send it out.

I can't wait to see what everyone gets!!!!


----------



## Mistress Evilynn (Oct 11, 2005)

*I've been reaped!!!*

Thank you Secret Reaper for all the wonderful gifts!

View attachment 8827


This is so much fun! Life is hectic right now and that "other holiday" (which I also enjoy) is upon us, this was such a nice reminder of how much I love Halloween!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

It looks like the reaping has started. Great reaper gifts.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice haul! Who was your reaper?


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Awww kewl haul you got there!

November 27th is fast aproaching............time to get those gifts sent out!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hhmmm, i just saw this thread today. no matter, i will enjoy seeing what everyone got. nice haul mistress, how big does that grow skeleton get? that looks like it would be pretty good sized


----------



## Mistress Evilynn (Oct 11, 2005)

MsMeeple...
I wasn't sure if I was supposed to reveal the identity of my Reaper yet, though I did send them a PM thanking them. 

Mistress of the Abyss or Si-Cotik any advice?

hallorenescene...
the skeleton is supposed to grow 600% so if my math is right it will end up being around 4.5 feet!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yikes, but that is awesome. mistress, what will you put the skeleton in? that would be a great addition to a science lab


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh yeah! For sure you can mention your reaper on here....we all want to know!!


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

I was Mistress Evilynn's secret reaper! This was my first time participating in any secret reaper exchange as I missed out on the one before Halloween. I'm looking forward to next year already!!!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I hope everyone sent out their gifties on friday (or should I say Black Friday).
Let's see what everyone got and who their reaper was!!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

i received my package from my secret reaper, I have to tell you she went all out.. Thank you thank you thank you. Now I just need to get some photos on here.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I received my secret reaper gift today. Thank you very much Mistress of the Abyss!! 

He will be an excellent addition to my home haunt.


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome Boo Baby! Mistress did great! I cant wait to get my gift!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

I was reaped! I do believe I will never tire of saying that. Thank you very much tdhg for all the halloween gifts. They'll be in my haunt next year.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

boo baby, that is so cool. i like how it lights up. that would fit nicely in a haunt

crypt, i got one of those big bats. i just love them. you can never have to many bats. is the coffin and the plaques handmade. they look very nice


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Boo Baby!! said:


> I received my secret reaper gift today. Thank you very much Mistress of the Abyss!!
> 
> He will be an excellent addition to my home haunt.


I am so happy that you like it! I was worried that you wouldn't since I am very limited being from a small town.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Not to worry Mistress I love it. 

Now the pressure is on me...did you get your package yet? I'm shocked at how quickly yours got to me. I sent yours out on Thursday so I'm surprised it's not there yet...


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*I'm speechless...*

*Dancing Spirit...Thank you!!! *You made my day, week, even month. Somebody broke into my jeep this past week, and I was really down, but your package is insane and fabulous, and I love it. I love the box too. YOU haunted your box. You need to post in my thread. Lol. 


I was blessed with a fabulous birthday /post Halloween reaper gift. Speechless; I'm simply speechless. Here a few pictures. More are in the album. There are far too many things to list, and the pictures show it all. 


I LOVE Halloween and all of my reaper gifts.


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

I just wanted to say THANK YOU to Mistress Evilynn for the awesome secret repear gifts!!!! I will post pictures as soon as I can! Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

Red Hallows - WOW!!!! What an amazing secret reaper gift!! Where do you even find a ghost hunting camera? I have never seen anything like that. Very cool!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

those ghost hunting cameras are great. i got one off ebay and held onto it till christmas. then i took a lot of christmas shots. you would be surprised how the ghosts fit right in. very creepy. then on april fools i got them developed. really freaked everyone out. one of my grandchildren was looking at the pictures, gulped, grabbed my hand and yanked me out of the house. you can't go back in there he said, it's haunted. another person threw the pictures in the air and ran out. she didn't talk to me for awhile. another said, i think you must have some family still around looking out for you. my daughter looked at the pictures and started with, i know you, it's got to be a gag. but i had her even believing after a moment because she was with me and went in and got the pictures and was looking while i was driving. there was no way i could have messed with the pictures. quite a few would look at several pictures before they noticed the ghosts. then they would start flipping through the pictures real fast studying, looking. it was one of the best gags i ever pulled.


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

Red Hallows you got loaded with gifts! How awesome! I saw those ghost hunting cameras after Halloween and now with Hallorenescene's idea above I wish I would have picked me up 1 or 2. It never occurred to me to not tell anyone what it did and then surprise them with the pictures!

Awesome gifts so far guys! I cant wait to see more


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

The cameras are the best things ever. I was married on Oct. 29, and had a Halloween reception, and we bought a bunch of them for guests to take pictures with at the party. It was a blast. 

I love the idea of using them at Christmas. That would make a great Christmas Card for next year.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice looking hauls you all are getting!

MsM


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I think those cameras are cool too. One of the members here has a 3year old who has an orb in nearly every picture ever taken of him. We have joked alot about the ghost in his house because of the strange things his boy does and then on one occasion an older cousin told us out of the blue that the ghost wasn't there to hurt anyone. This kid didn't know about any of the ghost talk and just spoke up...creepy! 
This halloween my friend showed me his 'supposedly" newly developed pictures and had snuck in some of these neat ghost camera ones. He had me for a minute but then I realized I had already seen this package of photos last summer...lol!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Reapee, see according to the tracking number that you now have rec'd your package...just _dying_ to know whether you like it. Talk to me...helloooo???


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*secret reaper*



Boo Baby!! said:


> Reapee, see according to the tracking number that you now have rec'd your package...just _dying_ to know whether you like it. Talk to me...helloooo???


and hopefully post pictures. i love seeing what wonderful things everyone got.


----------



## Dancing Spirit (Sep 8, 2008)

I was reaped by Red Hallows! (sorry it took me so long to reply, but I was having some computer issues. )

I love all of my gifts, but I especially loved all of the hand made touches. I will be adding some amazing things to my haunt next year! 

This was my first time participating in the secret reaper and I was so excited to open the door to see this amazing package waiting for me. 



















































Thank you again! 

Oh and the skulls are great (I keep thinking of another thing to rave about  )

More pics in my profile!


----------



## Dancing Spirit (Sep 8, 2008)

Red Hallows, I am so glad you liked your gift. I am sorry to hear about your car, I hope there wasn't too much damaged or lost. 

Happy Belated Birthday! I didn't want to spoil the suprise by posting a HB message on your profile, so I let the package say it for me.

I hope the rest of the week/month/holiday season treats you well.

Dancing Spirit


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

Here's what I got from Mistress Evilynn!!!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Amazing reaper gifts dancing spirit and heavymetalmamma!

MsM


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey all! I am so so so sorry Boo Baby! I looove what you sent me, just LOVE IT!!!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/cperry/DSCF6002-3.jpg

Did everyone get their pawckage yet? Please PM me if you have not ok?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice gifts mistress, i really like the beware sign and the bottle with the skeleton head stopper.


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

What a bummer. I never got my post Halloween reaper gift. My reaper contacted me late November/early December saying they were sorry they were late but they would send it out soon. I have PMed them twice since then and haven't heard back. What a shame, I was looking forward to it


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Kimber53711- who was your reaper? I would of sent you something. I was not able to sign up on time. Maybe this coming halloween?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I didn't get anything either. Wondering if it was such a good idea to have a post halloween reaper group. 

MsM


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Same here I never got anything either. ohh well I still wonder if my package was received.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Well I at least know my package was received because Gothicprincess posted that she got it. Was glad to make someone happy 

MsM


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Not everyone got their gifts? Sorry that I wasn't here to keep up with my side. Things have literally been hell around here. Today is the first day in forever that I was able to get on the computer at all.

So sorry.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

for those of you who didn't get anything, you need to touch base with [pm] mistress of the abyss. i am sure she will do what she can.


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yea I sent a PM to Mistress, I do not think she has been on recently. I am sure she will get back to me when she signs on again. Although I don't know what else can be done. I have PMed my reaper (twice) but they haven't been on since back in December. It is a shame that so many people didn't get their gifts. I thought an after Halloween reaper was a great idea, you can get so much more stuff for the money you spend. Oh well, better luck with it next year hopefully.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that's really to bad. it is real fun if everyone does their part. i am sure mistress will get back with you. i hope it still works out


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I never received anything either or heard if my secret reaper liked what I sent. I keep waiting hoping something will show up ...........someday.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

It suckes that some people backed out but at least you know who they are. you should compile a list of who went through with it and then they could create a smaller group amongst them selves. I was unable to play this year because when the sign up was going on I was not around.  Hopfully this year will be diffrent. I'm working on a really cool project and picked up some cool things last year that i'd love to send to someone.  So when does this sucker usally start up?


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

This one started in October so the "Reapers" could take advantage of the after Halloween sales and really get a good gift for the amount of money. I know others started long before Halloween so the gifts could be sent and received in time to be used on Halloween. I didn't get a chance to do that one though but I am a fan of mark down shopping anyways  Hope you get to join in next year Halloweenrocks. I had fun shopping for my gifts even if I didn't get mine.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

has anyone touched base with the organizer of this group. she should know about what went on and be trying to pull things together


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

So sorry to hear that the gift exchange didn't work out for so many of you guys...it is really a good idea and a lot of fun when everyone does their part. 

Hopefully the next go-round will be much better...


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Mistress seems to be AWOL. Hope everything's ok with her.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

*Damage Control*

OMG OMG OMG!! I am sos ooo sorry guys! Life was giving me hardships during the holidays and beyong. I am so sorry for vanishing. I would love to get a complete list of everyone who both received and NOT received their gifts. I will try at my end to help out as much as I can.

Please don't be mad at me.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> OMG OMG OMG!! I am sos ooo sorry guys! Life was giving me hardships during the holidays and beyong. I am so sorry for vanishing. I would love to get a complete list of everyone who both received and NOT received their gifts. I will try at my end to help out as much as I can.
> 
> Please don't be mad at me.


 
I don't think anyone is mad at all. I think they care more about how your doing . So how are you doing? Hope all is well with you.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

What about doing a reaper exchange in May? Six months till halloween. In july they start with christmas. just a random thought


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> I don't think anyone is mad at all. I think they care more about how your doing . So how are you doing? Hope all is well with you.


Yep, that's right. More concerned. Not like our mistress to just fall off the page of the forum...oops, face of the world.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know on another forum it is done in May/June, but pretty much all the "gifts" are hand made, it is hard to find much Halloween that time of year. I ran the one before Halloween last year, was planning on it again, but do plan starting a couple of weeks later and running longer to get those who don't start posting closer to Halloween- if that is all right with everyone. Every one the first group received a gift with one exception, and the gift was mailed, I saw a picture of the receipt, but it was in the UK, both parties, and the gift got lost some how. I would still like to make it right with the gal who didn't receive one, I am slowly collecting things from her list, and will eventually mail it, just $$ is a bit tight right now, but I will get her a gift, also there was a problem with her address, moving, etc. so not sure what all happened, but long story short, am planning on having one this summer, just a early heads up.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sounds good to me bethie. glad you're back and okay mistress


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the warm reception guys. I still feel soo terrible that so many people did not receive their reaps! I was worried to even come back for fear of getting shuned.

I still want to try to make things right.


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

No shunning from me Mistress. It is not your fault. I am ready to try again this year, so I hope you or someone will put it together again after Halloween. I probably had just as much fun shopping for my Reapers gift as I would have opening mine. I love after holiday bargains!


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> Thanks for the warm reception guys. I still feel soo terrible that so many people did not receive their reaps! I was worried to even come back for fear of getting shuned.
> 
> I still want to try to make things right.


It's perfectly understandable if you had to handle some personal business. It's not like you did anything out of spite.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

shunned? no way Mistress!! the issue isn't with you - you tried doing a good thing, it lays on tose who didn't do their part after they joiined


----------

